# Testing Waxes



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

I have all these waxes ready to test, it's just a tad exciting.

Some will be going to test plates that have been painted and clear coated and some will be going on the bonnet of my BMW.

Please suggest anymore I could add into it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe try the same wax over a glaze to see how much it effects it bond/durability. 


Gonz.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

great gonzo said:


> Maybe try the same wax over a glaze to see how much it effects it bond/durability.
> 
> Gonz.


Very good shout! I have SRP and CG mirror glaze i could use.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

M300JDG said:


> Very good shout! I have SRP and CG mirror glaze i could use.


Perfect!!
You could do 50/50 one side with glaze the other without while using the same wax.

Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing how some of these Si02 infused waxes hold up compared to your natural/hybrid waxes.

Particularly interested to see how Enigma, The Fifth Element, Guardian, Revere, Icon, Diablo and In2detailings Ceramic Wax perform.


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

That's some awesome top quality choices to test out! Have fun!


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Really looking forward to see how Icon, Revere, Diablo and In2detailing Ceramic go


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Looking forward to seeing how some of these Si02 infused waxes hold up compared to your natural/hybrid waxes.
> 
> Particularly interested to see how Enigma, The Fifth Element, Guardian, Revere, Icon, Diablo and In2detailings Ceramic Wax perform.


The first test I did was with Enigma, Reverse, Icon and In2d "ceramic" waxes on 4 test plates.

Application (best first): in2d, Revere, Icon, Enigma
Removal: Enigma (by a long way!), in2d, revere, icon - None were bad though!
Beading: Enigma, Revere, Icon, In2d - See photos, not a lot in in.

Hard to tell gloss on the plates but I had Enigma on my car until it failed recentlt and the gloss is superb on my black car, I put 2 coats of Revere on my bonnet today and its glossy but not as good as the Enigma.

I dont really have a clue how to test all these waxes so I would love some suggestions on different tests I can do and what people want to see!


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

In2detailing ceramic crystal wax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

ODK Revere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Angelwax Enigma.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Obsession Icon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I think you have the basics covered bud. I would test the usual suspects such as durability (wash them every 1-2 weeks until failure), water behavior and the application process because unless you have a gloss meter, judging the gloss of each is always going to be a bit of a guess.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

This is my own wax blend (6th attempt), it doesn't look to shabby against the others although it would obviously die in a fraction of the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

deez said:


> That's some awesome top quality choices to test out! Have fun!


Can you suggest anymore I can buy to add to the test?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

How about one from Wax planet, Refraction or Shield of dreams v2


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

How about Jayswax Ceramic or the new Infinity Wax Supergloss+??
I'm also planning on getting Britemax Vantage this year so would be great to see how that fairs.
Well done for doing this test off your own back as well. :thumb:
Cheers
Phil


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Dazednconfused said:


> How about Jayswax Ceramic or the new Infinity Wax Supergloss+??
> I'm also planning on getting Britemax Vantage this year so would be great to see how that fairs.
> Well done for doing this test off your own back as well. :thumb:
> Cheers
> Phil


All great suggestions, my bank account is going to take another battering shortly!


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Welshquattro1 said:


> How about one from Wax planet, Refraction or Shield of dreams v2


Thanks for the suggestion, I have just ordered:

Refraction, 
Oblivion, 
Shield Of Dreams 
Maracana Liquid wax


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Dazednconfused said:


> How about Jayswax Ceramic or the new Infinity Wax Supergloss+??
> I'm also planning on getting Britemax Vantage this year so would be great to see how that fairs.
> Well done for doing this test off your own back as well. :thumb:
> Cheers
> Phil


I have just ordered the Jayswax ceramic wax and ceramic detailer set!


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Haha, you don't do things by halves!! :thumb:


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Evening all, this is my current wax collection but after a successful week at Cheltenham races I want to add to it!

Suggestions please! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

M300JDG said:


> Evening all, this is my current wax collection but after a successful week at Cheltenham races I want to add to it!
> 
> Suggestions please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd go a custom wax...


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> I'd go a custom wax...


To be honest I've never considered a custom wax, I'm not sure I understand the appeal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

M300JDG said:


> Evening all, this is my current wax collection but after a successful week at Cheltenham races I want to add to it!
> 
> Suggestions please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest you send me your wining money and I will get you a lovely wax to add to your vast collection :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Autoglym UHD wax? Would be good to compare to their HD wax.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

How do you rate simplewax armour ? 
Also how do you rate revere vs enigma ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

MrMatt said:


> Autoglym UHD wax? Would be good to compare to their HD wax.


I'm very keen for this one, just waiting for the price to come down a bit, it won't stay £60 for long

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

matty.13 said:


> How do you rate simplewax armour ?
> Also how do you rate revere vs enigma ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Armour goes on and off very nicely, the beads are the tallest I've seen and almost float on the car, it's weird! Water just cannot stay on the paint! No idea about durability yet but even if it's a couple of months I'm fine with that.

Both revere and enigma seemed grabby to applied, Enigma you barely use any to do a whole care buy revere took half a 30ml panel pot to do my e90 so isn't great value. Revere better for gloss but Enigma was streets ahead for water behaviour, miles better. I had Enigma on there for 3 months and it failed in places but I was used greenstar at 15:1 as a prewash and some have said that's too strong, i reckon it would breeze past 6-8months if used with a proper Wax safe prewash. I can't comment on the durability of revere as I wasn't impressed with the water behaviour so removed it after a month to try something new.

Best all round wax on that whole table - Absolute Wax "show off".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

M300JDG said:


> I'm very keen for this one, just waiting for the price to come down a bit, it won't stay £60 for long
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its £44 in halfords

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Its £44 in halfords
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


£60 in my Halfords and it's not even on the Halfords website now as far as I can see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

M300JDG said:


> £60 in my Halfords and it's not even on the Halfords website now as far as I can see
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go 

Currently £44

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...sh-wax/autoglym-ultra-high-definition-wax-kit


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Its £44 in halfords
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Just found it for £39.99 on eBay so ordered it! Result.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Here you go
> 
> Currently £44
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...sh-wax/autoglym-ultra-high-definition-wax-kit


Thanks fella, I couldn't find it for love nor money!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

See you've got one on order anyway - enjoy it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Pity the photos have disappeared this test was done on a horse transporter, back in the day.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

suspal said:


> Pity the photos have disappeared this test was done on a horse transporter, back in the day.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


Greatest test ever


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

M300JDG said:


> Armour goes on and off very nicely, the beads are the tallest I've seen and almost float on the car, it's weird! Water just cannot stay on the paint! No idea about durability yet but even if it's a couple of months I'm fine with that.
> 
> Both revere and enigma seemed grabby to applied, Enigma you barely use any to do a whole care buy revere took half a 30ml panel pot to do my e90 so isn't great value. Revere better for gloss but Enigma was streets ahead for water behaviour, miles better. I had Enigma on there for 3 months and it failed in places but I was used greenstar at 15:1 as a prewash and some have said that's too strong, i reckon it would breeze past 6-8months if used with a proper Wax safe prewash. I can't comment on the durability of revere as I wasn't impressed with the water behaviour so removed it after a month to try something new.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply . I've just ordered armour wax . 
Revere sounds a bit disappointing. I'll give it a go myself as I have a brand new 100ml pot on the shelf . 
Adams patriot wax is my fav , I seem to always come back to it . 
Cracking test bye the way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

matty.13 said:


> Thanks for the reply . I've just ordered armour wax .
> Revere sounds a bit disappointing. I'll give it a go myself as I have a brand new 100ml pot on the shelf .
> Adams patriot wax is my fav , I seem to always come back to it .
> Cracking test bye the way
> ...


I wouldn't say Revere was disappointing, it just didn't quite reach the levels of Enigma and I get very bored quickly! I'm sure loads of people love it.

You won't be disappointed with armour, I would defo do two coats, it's really increased the crazy beading for me.

I'm close to ordering the Adams wax, Wowo's contact 121 and Waxaddict Quartz, those should be a good test against each other!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought armour the other day on the recommendation of a detailer friend.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

M300JDG said:


> Armour goes on and off very nicely, the beads are the tallest I've seen and almost float on the car, it's weird! Water just cannot stay on the paint! No idea about durability yet but even if it's a couple of months I'm fine with that.
> 
> Both revere and enigma seemed grabby to applied, Enigma you barely use any to do a whole care buy revere took half a 30ml panel pot to do my e90 so isn't great value. Revere better for gloss but Enigma was streets ahead for water behaviour, miles better. I had Enigma on there for 3 months and it failed in places but I was used greenstar at 15:1 as a prewash and some have said that's too strong, i reckon it would breeze past 6-8months if used with a proper Wax safe prewash. I can't comment on the durability of revere as I wasn't impressed with the water behaviour so removed it after a month to try something new.
> 
> ...


To be fair to Revere, it does sound like you applied too much. 15ml of a very hard wax is a lot. It can't be easy doing a full car from a sample pot though. Other reports of Revere, like TBD Luke's review, suggest it is a very hard wax that spreads for miles with little resistance. I haven't used mine yet but I have used Enigma. I didn't find that grabby myself.

If Revere was applied too thick, I'm guessing it wouldn't dry properly and bond before removal. That could explain the disappointing water behaviour.

I hope it doesn't sound like I'm criticing here and we all have different experiences with products. There are just so many variables with whatever you use and do. It's just that everything else I have seen so far has been positive.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

bigkahunaburger said:


> To be fair to Revere, it does sound like you applied too much. 15ml of a very hard wax is a lot. It can't be easy doing a full car from a sample pot though. Other reports of Revere, like TBD Luke's review, suggest it is a very hard wax that spreads for miles with little resistance. I haven't used mine yet but I have used Enigma. I didn't find that grabby myself.
> 
> If Revere was applied too thick, I'm guessing it wouldn't dry properly and bond before removal. That could explain the disappointing water behaviour.
> 
> I hope it doesn't sound like I'm criticing here and we all have different experiences with products. There are just so many variables with whatever you use and do. It's just that everything else I have seen so far has been positive.


Revere is actually extremely soft, one of the softest paste waxes I have, it's like butter and seem to absorb so much into the UFO applicator that I kept needing to reload because Little was transferring to the car and the applicator was just dragging and squeaking, I was discussing the subject with a lad online this week and he used even more than me on his car. 
If it were a solid wax then I think it would have been possible to use much less and get a better result. I don't see that it would of competed with Enigma for water behaviour, I don't think many can. 
Again, I am not saying it's a bad wax at all and I'm doing to give it another go before closing my mind on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

suspal said:


> I bought armour the other day on the recommendation of a detailer friend.


Be great to hear everyone's else's thoughts on armour, a lot of guys have it on the way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Today i have ordered: 

Autoglym UHD Wax 
Waxaddict Quartz
Wowo’s contact 121.

So will do contact 121 v Quartz v Armour. 

I’m going to apply them all to my test wing to gauge ease of use, gloss/finish and beading then apply them to 3 test plates and wash with a ph neutral shampoo and test beading again, to see which one fails the quickest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

M300JDG said:


> Today i have ordered:
> 
> Autoglym UHD Wax
> Waxaddict Quartz
> ...


Cool,please post your results

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

M300JDG said:


> Armour goes on and off very nicely, the beads are the tallest I've seen and almost float on the car, it's weird! Water just cannot stay on the paint! No idea about durability yet but even if it's a couple of months I'm fine with that.
> 
> Both revere and enigma seemed grabby to applied, Enigma you barely use any to do a whole care buy revere took half a 30ml panel pot to do my e90 so isn't great value. Revere better for gloss but Enigma was streets ahead for water behaviour, miles better. I had Enigma on there for 3 months and it failed in places but I was used greenstar at 15:1 as a prewash and some have said that's too strong, i reckon it would breeze past 6-8months if used with a proper Wax safe prewash. I can't comment on the durability of revere as I wasn't impressed with the water behaviour so removed it after a month to try something new.
> 
> ...


Sorry you wern't impressed with Revere its the first time someone has said water behaviour was not good. Revere is very oily as you know so a little goes along way. How long did you leave it before removal? 30ml should last a while i have done 4 cars from a 30ml pot. You should get over 6 months no trouble with extremely tight tall beads. :thumb:


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Sorry you wern't impressed with Revere its the first time someone has said water behaviour was not good. Revere is very oily as you know so a little goes along way. How long did you leave it before removal? 30ml should last a while i have done 4 cars from a 30ml pot. You should get over 6 months no trouble with extremely tight tall beads. :thumb:


Hi Dan, if was more than it didn't impress when comparing to Enigma which is considerably more expensive, if I was comparing it to one of the budget ceramics I'm sure I would be waxing lyrical about if (excuse the **** pun). I can't remember how long I left it to be honest it was a few months back. Could you recommend the best applicator for it so I can have another go? I used a ufo foam applicator and it just seem to soak right into the foam and wasn't applying to the car so I was constantly reloading, perhaps a damp applicator would help? 
As said in one of replies I'm far from writing it off and thankfully have enough left to try and get to hopefully see the results everyone else seem to get. I hope it didn't come across as me being overly negative, I tried to be subjective. Thanks dude 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Anglewax enigma is £180 for a 250ml tub
Odk revere is £150 for a 200ml tub
I expect them to be in the same ball park in performance terms as there is not much in the cost. 
Dan some info on application and layering would be great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

matty.13 said:


> Anglewax enigma is £180 for a 250ml tub
> Odk revere is £150 for a 200ml tub
> I expect them to be in the same ball park in performance terms as there is not much in the cost.
> Dan some info on application and layering would be great
> ...


Oh ah, I didn't realise they were different size "full" pots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

I’ve got a Passat wing in my office I use as a test panel so will strip it back and apply revere tomorrow as per Dan’s proper instructions and hopefully see what I was hoping to see last time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

M300JDG said:


> Hi Dan, if was more than it didn't impress when comparing to Enigma which is considerably more expensive, if I was comparing it to one of the budget ceramics I'm sure I would be waxing lyrical about if (excuse the **** pun). I can't remember how long I left it to be honest it was a few months back. Could you recommend the best applicator for it so I can have another go? I used a ufo foam applicator and it just seem to soak right into the foam and wasn't applying to the car so I was constantly reloading, perhaps a damp applicator would help?
> As said in one of replies I'm far from writing it off and thankfully have enough left to try and get to hopefully see the results everyone else seem to get. I hope it didn't come across as me being overly negative, I tried to be subjective. Thanks dude
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No you didn't come across negative at all mate, just thats was the first criticism we have had with Revere. Any 90ppi foam applicator should work ok, our ones are 90ppi and make application a doddle, slight twist and apply thin as possible and remove within a minute as it cures quickly and hard. Leave as long as possible before getting wet.



matty.13 said:


> Anglewax enigma is £180 for a 250ml tub
> Odk revere is £150 for a 200ml tub
> I expect them to be in the same ball park in performance terms as there is not much in the cost.
> Dan some info on application and layering would be great
> ...


No problem:

1. Make sure the surface is really clean and contaminant free.
2. Apply a panel at a time, and spread as thin as possible
3. Remove straight away with a plush microfibre
4. Leave between 2-4 hours before adding layers (2 layers recommended)
5. Try to avoid getting the car wet for as long as possible.

Hope that helps


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Dan , that's great can't wait to use mine now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

I’ve just had another go now on my test panel, much better results with a damp applicator but still quite sticky to apply for me, I’m going to keep trying to get the technique down so that I’m applying a real thin layer, removal however was a breeze this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

